# Best place to put humidifier in enclosure?



## spark678 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi everyone I just made a home made fogger. Whats the best place to put the tube of my humidifier in the enclosure? Should it be on the cool end? Or should I put it in the top middle so its blowing down or on the side? Let me know what you did if you have one before I drill a hole in my enclosure. Thanks


----------



## Steven. (Aug 19, 2012)

I wanna make one of those myself. Ill be putting it in the middle of my enclosure so it gives a mist on the substrate.

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 19, 2012)

Warm end? Was wondering that myself. I'm tired of misting.


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 19, 2012)

My piping will lead mine down to pretty much center, slightly towards the cool side.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 19, 2012)

Was looking for an cheap one to buy but I want one that I can hook a hose up without duct tape.


----------



## Arxilca (Aug 19, 2012)

Dirtydmc said:


> Was looking for an cheap one to buy but I want one that I can hook a hose up without duct tape.



Thrift stores seem to have humidifiers fairly often, so if you've got a Goodwill or something similar near you it might be worth checking there.


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 19, 2012)

I have the one from Walgreens that uses a water bottle. Took the mouth piece that the humidity goes out through to lowes. I found a PVC piece that was same diameter(well slightly bigger), went home and it fit fine. I can get pictures if interested. Cost me about $35. All you really got to do is cut the PVC piping and drill a hole for it in the enclosure. The piece I used looks like a size adapter. I think 1" to 3/4" but not positive.


----------



## agv0008 (Aug 20, 2012)

Reptifoggers are the best! They come with the adjustable hose and they are pretty low maintenance. I have been using mine with just tap water for months and they still work fine. I clean off the mineral deposits on the ultrasonic surface inside of the unit with a small piece of steel wool every once in a while. I figured as long as I use more than 50 gallons of water in it before it dies, then it is better to clean them and use tap water compared to paying for distilled water at the store. They're only 45 bucks.

Also, you can orient them over the water dish on the cold side so everything doesn't get soaked from the drips.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 20, 2012)

agv0008 said:


> Reptifoggers are the best! They come with the adjustable hose and they are pretty low maintenance. I have been using mine with just tap water for months and they still work fine. I clean off the mineral deposits on the ultrasonic surface inside of the unit with a small piece of steel wool every once in a while. I figured as long as I use more than 50 gallons of water in it before it dies, then it is better to clean them and use tap water compared to paying for distilled water at the store. They're only 45 bucks.
> 
> Also, you can orient them over the water dish on the cold side so everything doesn't get soaked from the drips.



$60.00 here. Same online after shipping.


----------



## agv0008 (Aug 20, 2012)

Dirtydmc said:


> $60.00 here. Same online after shipping.



The 45 bucks is after shipping on Amazon.


----------



## spark678 (Aug 20, 2012)

I just got my humidifier from a thrift store for 4.00. It had about a 3 inch hole that the mist comes out of so I got a PVC coupler (i think thats what its called) with the threaded middle. And I just got a plastic fitting that screws in it and pushed the hose on. Then i stuck it all in the whole and sprayed that crap that expands making it air tight. Ill take pics soon.


----------



## jwyo (Aug 20, 2012)

This is absolutely the simplest fogger. Made it from a ultrasonic cool mist humidifier from target. A fishtank gravel cleaner fits PERFECT. Cut the cleaner end down to 3-4" stick the hose end through a small hole. Can be run through tee's and fittings for multiple discharge points or enclosures.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 21, 2012)

Dirtydmc said:


> Was looking for an cheap one to buy but I want one that I can hook a hose up without duct tape.



Whats up Dirtydmc! i put a misting system in my outdoor enclosure i got it from Mistking and its the cheap one its like a started kit i paid only 99.00 and let me tell you its the best misting system ever it can even run dry and it wont get damaged(i have it on a timer and forgot to fill the bucket) but it works wonders....


----------

